# Ordering for a 32 in vert repeat



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm doing a job with 54 in goods that has a 32 in vertical repeat, and a 49.5 horizontal repeat its a diamond pattern. I'm wondering if I base my order on 11.5 sf per yard will I have enough? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I never use sq ft to estimate, I use a strip count. If you're working with 8' ceilings, the 32" repeat will fall out perfect at the 96" length. If this is the case you should get 11 drops (from a 30 yd bolt), but if the roll starts just past the mark you are using for the top you may only get 10. Any other lengths would have to be adjusted accordingly keeping in mind that each piece, no matter the length, will have the remainder of the 32" repeat wasted to get back to the original mark.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

This is what I had to work with yesterday. It fell out pretty good, a 37.5" repeat on a 101" wall. I pulled it 105" and cut it, then back to 112.5" to the original mark. The only catch was that the material came off the roll upside down.


----------

